# Canning time...



## Fabiola (Aug 12, 2013)

Pears in Amaretto, Peaches in Raspberry Wine, Cabernet Sauvignon Jelly & Chardoannay Jelly...


----------



## Julie (Aug 12, 2013)

Wow, those look pretty darn tasty!!!!!!


----------



## jamesngalveston (Aug 12, 2013)

I vote for the pears in Amaretto, but they do look good.....


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 12, 2013)

Great presentations! It's been a long time since I had canned fruit. Looks good!!!


----------



## Sammyk (Aug 12, 2013)

WOW! Nice job! They look wonderful and I am betting that they taste as good as they look!


----------



## JohnT (Aug 16, 2013)

Did some canning myself.....

(From Left to right) Cherry peppers, jalipeno peppers, hungarian hot wax peppers, Peaches, and "peach pie" jam.

Did not picture a batch of wild raspberry I made from berries picked in my yard.


----------

